# Evan Tanner Sig



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I got bored and just felt like messing around with some things.. Anyone can use it if you wish..


----------



## katemen (Sep 19, 2008)

I am still in shock, Evan Tanner such a great person and fighter, he will always be remembered.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice colors and the bg is nice too. The wings are a nice touch.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That's really nice, I like it a lot. 

I actually think I might use it myself if no one else wants it because I've been wanting a new sig but i'm too lazy to make one.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

nice nice nice sig


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

NCC said:


> I got bored and just felt like messing around with some things.. Anyone can use it if you wish..



A bit on the big size isn't it NCC?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Not if used by a moderator :wink03:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> Not if used by a moderator :wink03:


Cheating the system, eh?

:angry02:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Composure said:


> Cheating the system, eh?
> 
> :angry02:


It's one of the perks of being the GFX mod :thumb02:


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I like it, great job NCC. RIP Evan.


----------

